# Tobiano or Sabino?



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

id say tobiano


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say Tobiano too. Handsome boy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd say Tobi for sure but from the pic I really can't the shadowing and other clues that might make me think Sabino as well. It could be the pic though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He is tobiano and he does look to have sabino as well.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I am not sure, I just had to tell you I love the look of your horse!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

roany patches are a common tobiano trait, as well as sabino....got any other pictures of him? The white on his face could also be attributed to splash as well. He's a cutie.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I would say Tobiano but is also showing underlying sabino traits. The roaning,white on chin & under jaw.
Nice looking boy!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tobiano, sabino, and perhaps frame too. Maybe also splash lol. Tobiano causes the white from the top downwards, sabino because of the chin white, splash because of the bottom heavy face marking, and frame from the way the white on his side seems to want to go horizontal instead of vertical.


----------

